
Google developing all-in-one messaging app for businesses - PretzelFisch
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/01/28/google-developing-all-in-one-messaging-app-for-businesses
======
simonsarris
> ... combines the functionality of Gmail, Hangouts Meet, Hangouts Chat

Gmail circa 2012 had the functionality of all three. My friends and I used to
use it all the time.

> ...and other services in what appears to be a play at competitors like Slack

I guess that's the real news. This will be an interesting litmus for the HN
crowd, to test if Google's reputation for announcing and then killing services
has actually hurt them. We can see if companies will be shy to adopt this or
not.

